# Eclipse + Database Explorer



## ottto (8. Okt 2008)

Hallo ,
ich möchte den Database Explorer in der Eclipse nutzen. Hab dazu von der WTP-Seite die Datei wtp-sdk-R-3.0.2...zip gezogen und deren entpackten Inhalt in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse (features u. plugins) meines Eclipse-Verzeichnisses kopiert. Leider bekomme ich keine DatabaseExplorer-View angezeigt.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?
Danke.
ottto


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2008)

Gehört das Ding nicht zur Data Tools Plattform?


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (8. Okt 2008)

In Ganymed ist das Ding auch enthalten.

In der View-Auswahl befindet sich der Data Source Explorer in "other" --> "Connectivity" --> "Data Source Explorer"


----------



## foobar (8. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gehört das Ding nicht zur Data Tools Plattform?



Jo, das ist alles Teil von DTP.

BTW In Ganymede bietet es sich an den Updatemanager für Installationen zu verwenden das ist wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## ottto (9. Okt 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann leider unter <Window> <Schow View> <other...> kein <Connectivity> oder <Data Source Explorer> finden.
Es gibt dort:
General
Ant
Cheat Sheets
CVS
Debug
Help
Java
Java Browsing
Mylyn
Server
Team


Reicht das Kopieren in die Verzeichnisse(features u. plugins) vielleicht nicht aus? Muss da noch was aktiviert werden?
Sorry, wenn ich mich vielleicht ein wenig blöd anstelle. Ist für mich alles Neuland.
Danke.
ottto


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2008)

Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen WTP und DTP klar?


----------



## ottto (9. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen WTP und DTP klar?



jetzt ja.     

Funktioniert!

Vielen Dank für Eure Geduld.
ottto


----------

